# New Verse 13 album!



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I am listening to the samples right now and liking quite a few of the songs. Great job, and wise decision to add more music along the lines of _Masquerade of Malice_ (my favorite off the first album). Consider it pre-ordered


----------



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

Thank you!!!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

You are very welcome, Verse 13.


----------

